# Never trust anyone.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hidden camera shows "men" wanting to help a young lady.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I agree, teenage girls can be so deceitful.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL impersonating cops is funny!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

To funny LOL.... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Should show this to every young woman - starting with 12 year olds.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I know this is all in good fun and everyone’s having fun with it. But it does bring a thought, depravity craves innocents in this world of ours. It goes on everyday…..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No, it wasn't meant to poke fun at the police, it was meant as a "eye opener" that there are scumbags in this world, and that some "men" will do anything.
I often use this analagy-
A woman kicks open the door to a bar, and yells- Im here to have sex, with anyone who will have me, line up, and lets go...
How many men in the bar would take her up?
A man kicks open a bar door and proclaims the exact same sentance," Im here to have sex, with anyone who will have me, line up and lets go...
How many women would take him up?
Protect your children, teach your daughters that all "knights in shining armor" might not be truth.


----------

